# Lake temperatues



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gonna start this topic so we can all give updates on how cold the lakes are getting. Put any lake in the NEO area! They should really start cooling down!!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

As of yesterday: 45 degrees off Toledo, 51 off Cleveland nearshore.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

With over night lows in the 20's and next week projected lows in the teen's, this isn't going to take long at all.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know! That's why I started it, we know how long till we put all of our plans in gear! Gonna be a big year


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe I'll see some of you girls out on the big pond this year!! As long as it freezes solid again i'll be going out most Tuesdays and sundays!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can just about guarantee u won't see me out there.... To sketched out with how much the thickness fluctuates


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Stay away from the islands and out in the open....we put over 100 miles on the quads last year on erie and never drilled through less than 20" of ice. When your around the islands and so forth it causes current to deteriorate the ice....not saying accidents cant happen on any body of ice but your missing out not fishing erie!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Might have to give it a try... No four wheelers or snowmobiles or anything of the sort, just 2 feet LOL


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I was wondering, since many of the lakes still had ice on them, almost into April, this year. And that this summer didn't seem to get as hot as summers in the past. If the lakes water temperatures didn't get as high as usual. So potentially we have a headstart to being on ice?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

mousejam515 said:


> I was wondering, since many of the lakes still had ice on them, almost into April, this year. And that this summer didn't seem to get as hot as summers in the past. If the lakes water temperatures didn't get as high as usual. So potentially we have a headstart to being on ice?


Possibly, but most likely not that much of an effect though. The continuing night temps in the 20's and teens this early are going to have much more of an influence.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh yea ! The wait continues ! Cant come soon enough. Guys with new augers, shanties, camera systems !!! Dont know why it hooks us so hard every year but it does !!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Vortex is dropping upon our head and now a Winter Weather Advisory in effect for this evening. Oh joy! The beneficiary though is Lake Erie. After 2 unprecedented seasons of no hard water back to back, which no one we talk to could recall a similar time, the big lake got a reprieve last year. And that stemmed the tide of decreasing lake levels, since it can't evaporate if its frozen. Plus some good hatch numbers - Should be good ice soon and good fishin for the coming years. Say hi to Bud Gehring for us!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> Possibly, but most likely not that much of an effect though. The continuing night temps in the 20's and teens this early are going to have much more of an influence.


I think it helps more than one might think.

I saw the Lake Superior was 8 degree's colder than their average already.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Passed a pond this morning, while Steelhead fishing, that was completely iced over. Yea! the ice is on it's way!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

The backwaters and some portions of bays at Nimi had ice today... the race to C5 may be soon with these temps ahead of us.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Perchy101 said:


> I think it helps more than one might think.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Lake Superior was 8 degree's colder than their average already.



Saw on twitter pics of superior....already freezing in harbors and what not


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Went small game hunting at west branch today and there was ice on the lake over by knapp bridge area. Also most if not all ponds I seen were iced over or almost covered 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Probably shouldn't be getting too excited yet. While the forecast temps this week will be an early boost, the ten day is back to 40's and 50's next week.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Get out of here with that negative attitude!!!! Jk! Those are coming, but supposed to get cold right after again!!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Went small game hunting at west branch today and there was ice on the lake over by knapp bridge area. Also most if not all ponds I seen were iced over or almost covered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Did u get any? Was there Saturday and didn't see a single squirrel.... Great news about the ice though!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't see a single small game animal. No1 did that I talked to. Did jump 2 does though. Walked probably 5 miles was very disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Did anyone have an eye on local lakes around Akron today? Any skim ice? I started plowing at 4 am and just got done a few hrs ago. Wasn't in the area today


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Didn't see a single small game animal. No1 did that I talked to. Did jump 2 does though. Walked probably 5 miles was very disappointed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



I mean u just told how our day went lol everything that happened to u happened to is lmao there were two Gus with their dog walking back in the woods and the dog would start barking up a tree and sure enough there's a dam squirrel lol these guys ha to have shot a dozen times at least compared to our zero shots


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure about lakes put every pond we ice fish here in stow was frozen completely today


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Tappan lake, 42 on saturday, way lower than what i expected!!! wont be long if this keeps up!!


----------

